# Java Menü verschwindet nach Klick



## Bjoux (13. Jun 2007)

Hi ho Leute,

ich habe mir ein Javamenü runtergeladen. Obwohl ich eigtl. keine Erfahrung mit Java habe, ging das Einbinden bisher fast Problemlos. 

Wenn ich jedoch auf einen Link klicke, erscheint die angegebene Seite zwar, jedoch verschwindet mein Java-Menü.

Ich habe die Seite zwar aus Frames erstellt, das menü sowie die ausgewählten Seiten sollen jedoch im selben
Frame erscheinen. Hierzu habe ich das Menü in den "Hauptframe" sowie in die Folgeseite eingebunden.

*Hier das Beispiel (Bitte auf "Kontakt" klicken"!) :*
http://www.ubfl.de/test/test/

*Das Menü wird das erste mal richtig geladen und öffnet auch die Kontaktseite. In die Kontaktseite habe ich es sowie auf der Startseite eingebunden mit :*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

<script type='text/javascript'>

//HV Menu- by Ger Versluis (http://www.burmees.nl/)
//Submitted to Dynamic Drive (http://www.dynamicdrive.com)
//Visit http://www.dynamicdrive.com for this script and more

function Go(){return}

</script>
  <script type='text/javascript' src='exmplmenu_var.js'></script>
  <script type='text/javascript' src='menu_com.js'></script>
  <noscript>
  Your browser does not support script
  </noscript>

----------------------------------------------------------------------



*Die Datei in der ich das Menü editieren kann sieht folgendermaßen aus:*

var NoOffFirstLineMenus=5;			// Number of first level items
	var LowBgColor='white';			// Background color when mouse is not over
	var LowSubBgColor='white';			// Background color when mouse is not over on subs
	var HighBgColor='dedfd5';			// Background color when mouse is over
	var HighSubBgColor='dedfd5';			// Background color when mouse is over on subs
	var FontLowColor='#666633';			// Font color when mouse is not over
	var FontSubLowColor='#666633';			// Font color subs when mouse is not over
	var FontHighColor='white';			// Font color when mouse is over
	var FontSubHighColor='white';			// Font color subs when mouse is over
	var BorderColor='#666633';			// Border color
	var BorderSubColor='#666633';			// Border color for subs
	var BorderWidth=1;				// Border width
	var BorderBtwnElmnts=1;			// Border between elements 1 or 0
	var FontFamily="verdana"	// Font family menu items
	var FontSize=9;				// Font size menu items
	var FontBold=1;				// Bold menu items 1 or 0
	var FontItalic=0;				// Italic menu items 1 or 0
	var MenuTextCentered='left';			// Item text position 'left', 'center' or 'right'
	var MenuCentered='left';			// Menu horizontal position 'left', 'center' or 'right'
	var MenuVerticalCentered='top';		// Menu vertical position 'top', 'middle','bottom' or static
	var ChildOverlap=.2;				// horizontal overlap child/ parent
	var ChildVerticalOverlap=.1;			// vertical overlap child/ parent
	var StartTop=0;				// Menu offset x coordinate
	var StartLeft=1;				// Menu offset y coordinate
	var VerCorrect=100;				// Multiple frames y correction
	var HorCorrect=0;				// Multiple frames x correction
	var LeftPaddng=3;				// Left padding
	var TopPaddng=2;				// Top padding
	var FirstLineHorizontal=1;			// SET TO 1 FOR HORIZONTAL MENU, 0 FOR VERTICAL
	var MenuFramesVertical=1;			// Frames in cols or rows 1 or 0
	var DissapearDelay=1000;			// delay before menu folds in
	var TakeOverBgColor=1;			// Menu frame takes over background color subitem frame
	var FirstLineFrame='navig';			// Frame where first level appears
	var SecLineFrame='space';			// Frame where sub levels appear
	var DocTargetFrame='mainFrame';			// Frame where target documents appear
	var TargetLoc='';				// span id for relative positioning
	var HideTop=0;				// Hide first level when loading new document 1 or 0
	var MenuWrap=1;				// enables/ disables menu wrap 1 or 0
	var RightToLeft=0;				// enables/ disables right to left unfold 1 or 0
	var UnfoldsOnClick=0;			// Level 1 unfolds onclick/ onmouseover
	var WebMasterCheck=0;			// menu tree checking on or off 1 or 0
	var ShowArrow=1;				// Uses arrow gifs when 1
	var KeepHilite=1;				// Keep selected path highligthed
	var Arrws=['tri.gif',5,10,'tridown.gif',10,5,'trileft.gif',5,10];	// Arrow source, width and height

function BeforeStart(){return}
function AfterBuild(){return}
function BeforeFirstOpen(){return}
function AfterCloseAll(){return}


// Menu tree
//	MenuX=new Array(Text to show, Link, background image (optional), number of sub elements, height, width);
//	For rollover images set "Text to show" to:  "rollover:Image1.jpg:Image2.jpg"

Menu1=new Array("Startseite","http://www.java24.net","",0,20,138);

Menu2=new Array("Über Uns","#","",2);
	Menu2_1=new Array("General","#","",5,20,150);	
		Menu2_1_1=new Array("CNN","#","",0,20,150);
		Menu2_1_2=new Array("ABCNews","#","",0);
		Menu2_1_3=new Array("MSNBC","#","",0);
                Menu2_1_4=new Array("CBSNews","#","",0);
                Menu2_1_5=new Array("Canadian News","#","",2);
                          Menu2_1_5_1=new Array("Vancouver Sun","#","",0,20,150);
                          Menu2_1_5_2=new Array("CTV News","#","",0);
	Menu2_2=new Array("Technology","#","",3);
		Menu2_2_1=new Array("TechWeb","#","",0,20,200);
		Menu2_2_2=new Array("News.com","#","",0);
		Menu2_2_3=new Array("Wired News","#","",0);

Menu3=new Array("Referenzen","#","",3);
	Menu3_1=new Array("Altavista","#","",0,20,150);
	Menu3_2=new Array("Google","#","",0);
	Menu3_3=new Array("Yahoo","#","",0);

Menu4=new Array("Kontakt","kontakt.htm"  ,"",0,20,138);



Menu5=new Array("Impressum","javascript:top.location.href='#'","",1);
	Menu5_1=new Array("Author\'s Site","#","",0,20,140);

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Die Idee das Menü in den oberen Frame zu legen ist zwar nicht schlecht, hilft aber meinem späteren Design jedoch nicht weiter. Es sollte sich am besten in jeder neuen Seite neu laden.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

Danke vorab.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

Java != Javascript
*verschieb*


----------



## Guest (5. Jul 2007)

Versuche es einmal so:

var FirstLineFrame='navig'; // Frame where first level appears
var SecLineFrame='mainFrame'; // Frame where sub levels appear
var DocTargetFrame='mainFrame'; // Frame where target documents appear


Das sagt dem Menü wo es platziert ist, nämlich im "navig"-Frame (dort muss es auch geladen werden, NICHT im mainFrame!) und gibt dem Menü zus. an wo sich die Submenüs aufklappen sollen - nämlich im mainFrame. Das DocTargetFrame gibt lediglich an wo sich nach dem klick die .php oder .html Seite öffnen soll!

Packe das Menü also als erstes in den navig-Frame und nehme die Einstellungen im Menü vor, wie oben beschrieben. Das könnte / sollte funktionieren.

Gruss, Bodo


----------

